# Thorens TD-126 Rebuild



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

After sitting dormant for several years my old Thorens TD-126 needed an overhaul.

 

The grey/green rubberized paint had deteriorated due to ozone, and the electrolytic capacitors were drying out, causing wow and flutter.

 

I replaced the caps with new Nichicons.

 

The motor and pulley were cleaned and lubed. The main bearing and inner sleeve were cleaned and polished. 1 ml of Mobil 1 75w90 gear lube was added. The platter can now spin for up to 5 minutes on its own without power.

 

The grey/green paint was covered over.

 

The oxidized platter was introduced to the buffing wheel. 

 

The SME Type III arm was cleaned, adjusted, and re-mounted along with a Shure V15 Type III cartridge and a new SAS stylus.

 

I built a new sub-plinth to replace the old one, and added some spikes to make it easier to level.



 

The dreaded re-leveling of the floating chassis. Sawhorses make it easier. :bigsmile:

 

Time to listen to some vinyl.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice work... :T


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Very good job. I bet it sounds very good !!


----------



## lexan (Sep 29, 2013)

Bravo!
I have one Thorens TD 126 MkII and one TD 126 MkIII and I like them very much, just a little less than the Thorens I use most often: a Thorens TD 124.
What cartridge do you use?
What do you think about replacing the SME Series III tonearm in the near future? 
In my opinion this is the weak point of your turntable.


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

lexan said:


> Bravo!
> I have one Thorens TD 126 MkII and one TD 126 MkIII and I like them very much, just a little less than the Thorens I use most often: a Thorens TD 124.
> What cartridge do you use?
> What do you think about replacing the SME Series III tonearm in the near future?
> In my opinion this is the weak point of your turntable.


I very seldom listen to vinyl anymore. One day I decided to rip a few tracks and noticed speed issues, and that the cartridge wasn't tracking properly. After disassembling the unit I discovered multiple issues and decided to a complete restoration would be required. 

I have a box of cartridges from the 60s, 70s and 80s, and decided to use an old Shure V15 type III for the restoration, because it was always may favorite. I replaced the original stylus with a JICO SAS because the original's cantilever had gone stiff.

I'm sure there are better arms and cartridges these days, but that would take away from it's character. It was a fun project that allowed me to listen to some material I haven't heard in a long time. The sound reminded be of the seventies, and the days when vinyl was king. 

I have no plans to do anything else to the unit because it gets so little use.


----------

